# The Squat Variation Thread



## fufu (Jun 7, 2010)

While reading a couple other threads here in the training forum I got the idea to make this one. I think it will suit most everyone here on the forum. 

Using my current knowledge, I thought of a bunch of squat variations and gave basic descriptions of their purposes. It is all very fundamental, I tried not getting too detailed in order to keep it easier to read. Please keep in mind this is all basic, and if before you add any of the following exercises into your routine it would be wise to research them further. 

The purpose of this thread is to widen people's exercise vocabulary and learn more about specific applications of squatting exercises. The more tools you have in the tool box, the better structure you can build.  

Feel free to add on to this thread with other squat variations and ideas. The following list is by no means complete. I didn't add a description of the traditional back squat and body weight squat for a reason. They are the most widely known forms on the squat and this thread is about variation from the widely known. 

I have accompanied each squat variation with a video after the description (besides the front squat, these are not my own videos) - 

*Belt Squat* ??? This is a great squat variation for those who want to maintain squatting in their program while having an injured back. Loading the weight directly around the hips greatly relieves the tension placed upon the spine compared to a front or back squat. Some people will prefer this lift if they want to increase squatting volume while sparing their upper body of the stress.  






YouTube Video











*Goblet Squat* ??? This variation is a good tool for those learning the squat movement. It is very easy to load the weight for this exercise. You just pick up the weight and go. This is an obvious advantage because many people feel uncomfortable placing themselves under an Olympic bar when learning to squat. Also, it makes the individual more comfortable when sitting back because the weight is loaded on their front which provides a counter balance to the ???sit back??? movement of the squat. 

The goblet squat is also an efficient exercise to use in a circuit. You don???t have to worry about having a rack and getting under the bar, having to do that can really kill the momentum of a conditioning circuit. The goblet squat is also a safer way to load a jump squat compared to having a bar on your back. 






YouTube Video











*Overhead Squat* ??? This variation is a true test of total body coordination and flexibility. This is a great tool to use when identifying weaknesses in the body. The OHS makes your instabilities and weakness apparent due to that fact that your entire body needs to comply in order to complete the lift. When doing this exercise for the first time, most people should use a very light stick object, like a broom stick or PVC piping. 






YouTube Video











*Front Squat* ??? The front squat is the back squat???s black sheep cousin. A highly underrated lift that places more stress on the anterior chain compared to the back squat which places more stress on the posterior chain. The front squat places less tension on the back (although the tension on the back is still significant) compared to the back squat. Many will find that it is easier to squat deeper with the front squat compared to the back. 






YouTube Video











*Split Squat* ??? This is basically a lunge in which you feet remain in a terminal position. This is a good beginning exercise for unilateral leg training. 






YouTube Video











*Bulgarian Squat* ??? This requires more unilateral stabilization because the back leg is raised completely off the ground onto a bench. The front leg is forced to control much more of the movement compared to the split squat. This is a very tough squat variation and one of the best when it comes to unilateral leg training. 






YouTube Video











*Single Leg Squat* ??? This is another highly under rated squat exercise. It is one of the truest tests of unilateral leg strength. During the squat, a single leg is responsible for deceleration, acceleration and stabilization. Like the overhead squat, weaknesses become very apparent because the squatter is forced to use the ankle/knee/hip complex in a completely unilateral fashion. 






YouTube Video











*Jump Squat* ??? This variation is used in order to develop leg power (speed). These differ from the strength lifts in that you are concentrating much more on the rate of movement rather than the total weight moved. The goal is to accelerate quickly, not just get the weight/body weight up. These can be done using just body weight or with a load added. It all depends on your goals, program periodization and athletic level. 

The jump squat can be done in a couple of ways. You can do them reactively, meaning you perform jump after jump. The landing of the previous jump is also the descent for the next.

You can do them non-reactively as well. This means you jump, land in a controlled decelerated manner, then stand up to the neutral position before descending for another jump.  






YouTube Video











*Box Squat* ??? The box squat is traditionally done using the back squat bar position, but it can be used with other bar/load positions. Its application is simple, the athlete performs the descent until their ass is on a box, then pause on the box, then ascend to the standing position. When the ass touches the box, the athlete can let the force of the load terminate completely onto the box, or just sit on the box lightly while keeping the load through the feet (the former is a more difficult version). The purpose of the box squat is to develop strength and power from ???the hole???, which is the bottom of the squat movement.

Sitting and pausing on the box dissipates the stretch reflex mechanism in the muscle, this reduction in the elasticity of the muscle forces the squatter to ???create energy out of nothing??? when rising from the hole. The box squat uses the fundamental training concept of making something specific harder in order to get better at that specific thing. If you are weak in ???the hole???, then you may want to consider box squats.

YouTube - Box Squat (it seems like there is a limit to how many YouTube videos I can embed)


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2010)

*Cable Squat* - a great variation.  It hits your legs in all new way.  It also really works the core.






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2010)

*Hack Squat* - An underrated variant.  The only problem that I've had with it is getting stuck on the back of my sweaty calves.






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2010)

*Lumberjack Squat *- one of the few variants that I haven't personally done.






YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Jun 7, 2010)

I love this thread, great idea Fufu, ive been looking for something like this for ages. Id have hit you with some rep, but it wont let me. Good contributions by DOMS too.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 7, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *Lumberjack Squat *- one of the few variants that I haven't personally done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Take it this really hits the quads more, how have you found it can you really load the weight up?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Take it this really hits the quads more, how have you found it can you really load the weight up?



Like I said, it's one of the few that I haven't done.  However, the only problem that I see with loading on the weight would be getting it up off the floor.  But that should be too hard.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2010)

*Zercher Squats* - Again, one of the few types of squats that I have done.  On a side note, I love Zercher good-mornings.  It's feels like a hamstring isolation movement.






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *Hack Squat* - An underrated variant.  The only problem that I've had with it is getting stuck on the back of my sweaty calves.



Yeah, I never could get the feel for the hack squat. It has always felt completely wrong to me when I have tried it. I've seen others do it with relative ease though. 




DOMS said:


> *Lumberjack Squat *- one of the few variants that I haven't personally done.



Oh yeah, I didn't think of this one. I love that variation. I haven't done in a while. It is great for a beginner to use when learning the squat, it literally forces you sit back. As the the bar comes down, it comes closer to you. It also is much easier to stabilize because the entirety of the load is not placed upon the squatter.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I love this thread, great idea Fufu, ive been looking for something like this for ages. Id have hit you with some rep, but it wont let me. Good contributions by DOMS too.



Thanks, I hope it benefits your training. 



davegmb said:


> Take it this really hits the quads more, how have you found it can you really load the weight up?



You can load the weight up easy, but I used the lumberjack squat more for explosive training than pure strength training. I used to do submission grappling and the forward lean of the lumberjack squat helped to simulate a wrestling position pressing against an opponent.


----------



## Phineas (Jun 7, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *Zercher Squats* - Again, one of the few types of squats that I have done.  On a side note, I love Zercher good-mornings.  It's feels like a hamstring isolation movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a fan of zerchers. Too much pain for not enough gain.

This guy is rounding his back pretty badly, too.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2010)

Fantastic thread idea, really great.

*Jefferson Squats*





YouTube Video










Kinda like a straddle stance Hack Squat. Stand in front of the bar as if you were going to perform a moderately wide stance deadlift, then step over the bar with one foot so its between your legs, pivot your feet and turn your body slightly so they are pointing down the bar, squat and pick the bar up with one hand in front of your body, and the other behind. Repeat, letting the bar go dead each time. Next set switch which foot is in front. Really good exercise to take some stress off the lower back, it trains your grip, and i actually find it a lot less awkward than the barbell hack squat. Finding a decent video of this was a nightmare, so don't pay attention to the guy in the video too much!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2010)

In a tribute to you thread fufu lol, i was on a quad day today, so experimented with squats instead of the usuall routine. i did Hack squats for the first time and i loved them, could lift more then i can with regular squats, although my gym buddy couldnt get to grips with them at all. We also tried lumberjack squats and i would definately do them again too.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> In a tribute to you thread fufu lol, i was on a quad day today, so experimented with squats instead of the usuall routine. i did Hack squats for the first time and i loved them, could lift more then i can with regular squats, although my gym buddy couldnt get to grips with them at all. We also tried lumberjack squats and i would definately do them again too.



Nice.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 8, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *Cable Squat* - a great variation.  It hits your legs in all new way.  It also really works the core.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would visit RealJock: Gay Fitness Community


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 8, 2010)

Jokes aside, real awesome thread.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 9, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> You would visit RealJock: Gay Fitness Community



I'm not just the president, I'm also a client!


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 9, 2010)

I can't find a video with a decent weighted Bulgarian Back Squat. Just wanted to say I got a MCL tear from doing these almost 3 months ago and am still healing. I'm thinking I should have stuck with the dumbbell version or less plates. Be careful. Getting hurt makes you weaker.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 9, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> I can't find a video with a decent weighted Bulgarian Back Squat. Just wanted to say I got a MCL tear from doing these almost 3 months ago and am still healing. I'm thinking I should have stuck with the dumbbell version or less plates. Be careful. Getting hurt makes you weaker.



Are you talking about a Bulgarian Split Squat with a barbell?






YouTube Video











I'm nuts, but even I won't do that.  I really, really like the DB version.  It makes the vastus medilus explode and puts the beat down on the quads in general.  But it's hard enough to do with DBs, much less a BB.


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 9, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Are you talking about a Bulgarian Split Squat with a barbell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that's them. I guess I was right in description but chose words wrong. My right leg handled them fine with legs close, as in the first frame in the video. Struggling for balance and feeling drain from he first leg's set... I widened the spread of my legs for balance for the left leg. Reps were completed. I felt a odd feeling and thought little of it. 2 days later my left knee felt and looked like it got hit with a baseball bat.


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 13, 2010)

im going to try the lumberjack squats ,cos it getting mad aving bar bk of neck without no rack .and the hack ones  also i used to do the split one legged squat with db and i felt me knee hurt after i couldnt do them with bb


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2010)

Great thread! I didn't see it in here, so I would like to add wide stance sumo squats for those who haven't heard of them.






YouTube Video











Look at the legs and ass on Zoa! That shit looks pretty sexy. 


In my experience, sumo squats are perfect for those of us with really long torso's who often feel like we might fall backwards just trying to squat parallel.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2010)

Yay for elastic material!  I think she's wearing a thong.


----------



## unclem (Jun 13, 2010)

i cant do squats at all is there something else that wont hurt my knees so bad, iam sick of leg presses and i want to bring up my legs for the ny championships over 40 class. anyhelp i would love? imo

ps...would just squating with my own bodyweight help i weigh 270 now?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 13, 2010)

unclem said:


> i cant do squats at all is there something else that wont hurt my knees so bad, iam sick of leg presses and i want to bring up my legs for the ny championships over 40 class. anyhelp i would love? imo
> 
> ps...would just squating with my own bodyweight help i weigh 270 now?


 
Ive recently found hack squats, bit like a reverse deadlift and i love them, give these a try


----------



## davegmb (Jun 13, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Great thread! I didn't see it in here, so I would like to add wide stance sumo squats for those who haven't heard of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So glad you posted this, i usually feel bad when i squat that i have my feet so wide apart to stay balanced, because i thought they should be closer together and i wasnt doing it right. Theres others out there like me lol


----------



## fufu (Jun 14, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Are you talking about a Bulgarian Split Squat with a barbell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find the BB variation somewhat easier when doing high rep sets. My grip isn't an issue and I can just focus on going up and down.


----------



## fufu (Jun 14, 2010)

unclem said:


> i cant do squats at all is there something else that wont hurt my knees so bad, iam sick of leg presses and i want to bring up my legs for the ny championships over 40 class. anyhelp i would love? imo
> 
> ps...would just squating with my own bodyweight help i weigh 270 now?



We'd need to see a side view video of you squatting to see what needs to be addressed. 

What championship are you prepping for?


----------



## Phineas (Jun 15, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *Hack Squat* - An underrated variant.  The only problem that I've had with it is getting stuck on the back of my sweaty calves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everytime I've attempted to learn hack squats that's exactly what I end up looking like. How is that acceptable form? Do you see his back round on the way up? It looks like such an awkward lift.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 15, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Everytime I've attempted to learn hack squats that's exactly what I end up looking like. How is that acceptable form? Do you see his back round on the way up? It looks like such an awkward lift.



I've never really had any problem with rounding my back.  The key is to make sure you lean back.  By "lean back", I don't actually mean that you're leaning back through the coronal plane.  As you get ready, the exercise pulls you forward.  So getting your back into the correct position requires that you lean back into a position you'd use for back squatting.  You've gotta have some flexibility.

Also, I find it helps to maintain proper form by pushing the pelvis forward while rising.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2010)

Alright, I'm gonna stop embedding YouTube videos and just start posting the links. This page takes long enough to load as it is.

Here are some more variations - 

YouTube - Power Development For Golfers - Rotational Squat

YouTube - Power Development For Golfers - Lateral Squat

YouTube - Power Development for Golfers - Split Squat


----------

